# Dream Homes... (past & present), what was, or still is your ideal dream home?



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

Would it be fashioned out of brick or stone, would it have a tile, slate, or copper roof, would it be grand or would it be small, would it be a cabin made from logs, with a tall stone fireplace, would it be hidden away in the forest somewhere, or would it be on an open acreage or range, would the property be treed, or would the property be landscaped like a park?

Here is my dream home (husbands, too).

Modern concrete and glass, single level style home, with large expanses of glass, high ceilings, polished concrete floors, and an open floor plan.


----------



## Devi (Feb 22, 2021)

Those are beautiful, but I wonder ... where are the curtains?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

Devi said:


> Those are beautiful, but I wonder ... where are the curtains?


ROFLMAO!

There sure aren't many of us like you and I that prefer the open look, Devi.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2021)

My dream home is a cozy cottage in the woods.



This one happens to have a sandy beach across the road. Bonus! Trees being acoustical, I'm sure I'd be hearing the ocean waves while I sat out there enjoying that fire pit. S'more?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

Arctic upscale


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My dream home is a cozy cottage in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 151459
> 
> This one happens to have a sandy beach across the road. Bonus! Trees being acoustical, I'm sure I'd be hearing the ocean waves while I sat out there enjoying that fire pit. S'more?


So lovely, Mur!

While I don't see a stone or brock chimney rising from the rooftop, I just know you'd have a fireplace inside.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Arctic upscale
> View attachment 151463


ROFLMAO!

Hey, sometimes a guy has got to do what a guy has got to do in order to make those payments on his Mercedes Benz!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> So lovely, Mur!
> 
> While I don't see a stone or brock chimney rising from the rooftop, I just know you'd have a fireplace inside.


I noticed that, too. But there are pipes up there, so maybe there's a wood stove. That'd be ok.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Arctic upscale
> View attachment 151463


Was just having a laugh over thinking of a caption for this one...

Darned Mercedes Benz payments anyhow... but hey, I own a cool car AND a cool house! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

By the way, my inspiration for this thread topic came about through Jules, started thread related to curtains and blinds.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 22, 2021)

Marg, That's INCCREDIBLE!!!
My dream home would be a square log cabin with large open windows.  The only inside wall would be to the bathroom and part to my art studio. (to hide my messes)
The ceilings would be very high.  It would have a shingled roof and wood shingles around the foundation. It would be nestled in Ponderosa Pine trees with  flowers of lavender, blue flax, blue cornflower, lilacs and blue morning glories. It would have a huge wrap around porch and deck.  (I'm imagining this as I'm writing)  It would have Saltillo pavers throughout the entire home.  No carpet.  The decor would be all white and natural wood. with beams in the kitchen to hang antique kitchen tools.  Huge closets and a huge library.   It would have a large romantic wood fireplace. I will design it from the inside out!
This was fun Marg!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Was just having a laugh over thinking of a caption for this one...
> 
> Darned Mercedes Benz payments anyhow... but hey, I own a cool car AND a cool house! LOL!


Trust me. No one up here drives a Benz


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Marg, That's INCCREDIBLE!!!
> My dream home would be a square log cabin with large open windows.  The only inside wall would be to the bathroom and part to my art studio. (to hide my messes)
> The ceilings would be very high.  It would have a shingled roof and wood shingles around the foundation. It would be nestled in Ponderosa Pine trees with  flowers of lavender, blue flax, blue cornflower, lilacs and blue morning glories. It would have a huge wrap around porch and deck.  (I'm imagining this as I'm writing)  It would have Saltillo pavers throughout the entire home.  No carpet.  The decor would be all white and natural wood. with beams in the kitchen to hang antique kitchen tools.  Huge closets and a huge library.   It would have a large romantic wood fireplace.
> *This was fun Marg*!


Hubby and I have it all figured out, Gaer... if we save and hoard our pennies for another 500 years, we just may have enough pulled together to afford the concrete! LOL!

I love the sounds of your dream home!

Log cabins with high, open ceilings are to die for, and your planned library is me to a T!

And yes, you got it, thought it would make for a fun discussion.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

Marg I see we very much have the same taste in architecture and decor but, like I said in another post...I'd have to have two way glass, if not blinds. It's wonderful to be able to look out at all that scenery but don't want anybody looking in. Here's another one I wouldn't mind living in.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 23, 2021)

I'd have go with @Murrmurr but one step farther and put the cabin on a solitary pond in the woods. - something like this but a bit smaller.






No horses, though.  Just a motorcycle, ARV and canoe.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 23, 2021)

The modernistic glass and mirrors style is not for me. Always the traditionalist.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't have any pictures of them but some of the houses along the 17 Mile Drive in the Carmel area have been houses I've considered dream houses since my childhood.  I think for me it's a combination of location and view.

Although I loved the glass house I stayed in once with it's gorgeous views of the Big Sur coast it's a little bit far from everything so I don't consider it a dream home.

I drew up plans for a dream house I'd want to have if I ever became incredibly wealthy.  That didn't happen so the house only exists in my mind.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2021)

Anything by Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2021)

I wouldn't mind living in this house


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2021)

It’ll be in a city so have a limited footprint.  Recently I saw a four story townhome with its own elevator.  Dual master suites & an office.  The roof top was plumbed for hot tub & kitchen.  You’d enjoy these features while looking over the lake.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 23, 2021)

I find that it is interesting how many folks can show a picture of the sort of thing they want.  In contrast, I only ever think of features and not about what the outside would look like.  Sure, having usable outside spaces like a deck or screened porch, but not the actual design of the exterior.

 I want open spaces, wide doors and hallways for practical reasons and storage.   The convinces that growing older could warrant as far as general layout.

I want a commercial kitchen  that would include things like walk-n refrigerator and a walk-in freezer, a commercial dishwashing station, veg prep area with a foot operated sink, steam injector oven and a salamander broiler. 

A large spacious utility/mud room and attached greenhouse.

And most of all , the dedicated listening room of my audiophile dreams.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> salamander broiler


I had to look this one up.  Somehow I suspect that a dinner invitation to your house would be a gourmet event.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 23, 2021)

Used to it would've been a nice house overlooking the seashore; now it'd be a cute little studio apartment within walking distance of at least one grocery store and the library.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 151535
> 
> I wouldn't mind living in this house


That's very nice Sassy. It looks like one of those homes one would see on the HGTV home buying shows. Great curb appeal too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 23, 2021)

Would enjoy something small and cute like these craftsman style houses.   I've had these photos saved for a couple of years.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

Love everyone's entries!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 23, 2021)

I would like a time-capsule house. Everything inside and out authentic mid-60's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I would like a time-capsule house. Everything inside and out authentic mid-60's.


This would be the runner-up for me

One thing I've always appreciated about the modern 60's contemporary home, they never grow old or out of style.

This one is for you, Jewel!

https://luxesource.com/inside-1960s-desert-modern-home-thats-fun/#.YDXJq9hKiUk


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I find that it is interesting how many folks can show a picture of the sort of thing they want.  In contrast, I only ever think of features and not about what the outside would look like.  Sure, having usable outside spaces like a deck or screened porch, but not the actual design of the exterior.
> 
> I want open spaces, wide doors and hallways for practical reasons and storage.   The convinces that growing older could warrant as far as general layout.
> 
> ...


I did say *cozy* cottage.






I like everything within reach, just a few steps away. I like my space outside. Outdoors is for play, indoors is for getting seriously comfy.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Jon douglas and Murrmurr:  Have you guys been reading my mind?
You both have exquisite taste!


----------



## needshave (Feb 23, 2021)

- the snow.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 24, 2021)

I live in my dream home


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 24, 2021)

I love Victorian style homes with big wrap around porches.  Gotta have a front porch.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 24, 2021)

Our dream home (we live in it) also required the right setting...lots of land.  Not jammed up beside other big "track" houses...lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

needshave said:


> View attachment 151656
> - the snow.


You already know how much I love your home, Need! 

I could dream about it all day long!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I live in my dream home
> 
> View attachment 151713


Beautiful!

Just love the sleek design.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You already know how much I love your home, Need!
> 
> I could dream about it all day long!



This is the foyer, inside, and the original stained glass window. I took all the windows out and restored them. Each window I took apart had either pennys nailed to each sash or had copper letter openers nailed into the window trim above the windows. The cathedral windows upstairs had copper letter openers glued to each side of the window trim. I could not figure out why they were there. A local historian stepped up and said that back in the day the copper was added to keep evil spirits from entering the property  when the windows were open. Well.....I guess they are all in there running around, because I removed all the copper!  
Thanks Aunt Marg for your kind words.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

needshave said:


> View attachment 151739
> This is the foyer, inside, and the original stained glass window. I took all the windows out and restored them. Each window I took apart had either pennys nailed to each sash or had copper letter openers nailed into the window trim above the windows. The cathedral windows upstairs had copper letter openers glued to each side of the window trim. I could not figure out why they were there. A local historian stepped up and said that back in the day the copper was added to keep evil spirits from entering the property  when the windows were open. Well.....I guess they are all in there running around, because I removed all the copper!
> Thanks Aunt Marg for your kind words.


Stained and leaded glass... my absolute weakness!

Very interesting tidbit of history surrounding all of the copper you found, Need.

You found a true gem.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I did say *cozy* cottage.
> 
> View attachment 151652
> 
> ...


Love the livingroom, but not the kitchen.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 24, 2021)

Mine would be a big old warehouse. I could build whatever rooms I wanted in it and have a place for my metal art, wood shop, stained glass shop and anything else I wanted to build. I would want a wooden one with some acreage for other things I want to build.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Arts and crafts bungalow


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Mine would be a big old warehouse. I could build whatever rooms I wanted in it and have a place for my metal art, wood shop, stained glass shop and anything else I wanted to build. I would want a wooden one with some acreage for other things I want to build.


Your description of a dream home reminded me of one particular build of architect, Edward Lutyens.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 24, 2021)

Remember the house in North by Northwest?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Remember the house in North by Northwest?


Sure do, JB!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Over and above a straight poured concrete structure, I'm all for anything stone and glass, too.

Emphasis on _lots of glass_.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 24, 2021)

How about house in 'Ferris beuler's Day off"?

https://www.businessinsider.com/ferris-buellers-day-off-camerons-house-sold-photos-2014-5


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> How about house in 'Ferris beuler's Day off"?
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/ferris-buellers-day-off-camerons-house-sold-photos-2014-5


Yes indeed!

And let's not forget about Philip Johnson's Glass House.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Love the livingroom, but not the kitchen.


In that case I probably shouldn't show you my dream bathroom. Cozy, basic, and convenient are my standards.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> In that case I probably shouldn't show you my dream bathroom. Cozy, basic, and convenient are my standards.


A walk in shower is my dream. With some live, green plants too.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A walk in shower is my dream. With some live, green plants too.


I'm waiting on Murrmurr....to show us the water filled wooden barrel, under a oak tree, But I bet he is going to have some live plants though...


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

I would like Seabreeze's house in art


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like a Kinkade?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I would like Seabreeze's house in art
> View attachment 151655


Oh yes, Mellow, anything Thomas Kinkade!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A walk in shower is my dream. With some live, green plants too.


It'd be a bit larger but yes, I'd be walking into a very similar shower, except the toilet and sink would be in there too.
That would be the entire bathroom right there. Just stop at the linen cabinet on your way in.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Looks like a Kinkade?


Thomas Kinkade, it is, RR!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2021)

This Futuro Home 'lives' quietly at Deep Creek Conservation Park in South Australia and it was built in the late 60s

There are Futuro Homes all over the world


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 24, 2021)

In the late 1960's through to the 70's, a third of the UK's rail network was closed. Some people turned semi derelict old stations into magnificent homes. There's quite a collection of photos and railway memorabilia with this example. Click the link and see.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8566351/train-station-old-converted-manor-jacuzzi-waiting-room/


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 24, 2021)

This thread got me to thinking. I guess every house that I lived in was my "dream home" at that particular moment in time.   
Be it a 10'x50' trailer, An un-insulated house from the 1800's, my stucco palace on the west coast, the Florida pool home, and  even my current self built one... All were my dream house at that moment.


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I live in my dream home
> 
> View attachment 151713


_Hi Glowworm...is swimming allowed in the lake?_


----------



## Leonie (Feb 24, 2021)

This _was _my dream home.  A house among the trees, on a bit more than an acre of land, sloping down to the river below.


----------



## Jules (Feb 24, 2021)

@squatting dog   Great attitude.  Enjoy what you have and can afford.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 24, 2021)

Fallingwater, by Frank Lloyd Wright. But without the construction materials issues, please!


----------



## officerripley (Feb 25, 2021)

Actually, the more I think about it, I'd love either of the cute, bachelor girl apartments that Katharine Hepburn had in _Desk Se_t or the one Goldie Hawn had in _Foul Play_, espec. Goldie's since the movie was set in San Francisco (one of my favorite places in the whole world). Couldn't find very good pix of either one, sorry.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 25, 2021)

Jon douglas and Murrmurr:  Have you guys been reading my mind?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Jon douglas and Murrmurr:  Have you guys been reading my mind?


Speaking for myself, No. Must be a case of great minds thinking alike.


----------



## RnR (Feb 25, 2021)

My dream home is traditional/modern mix by the sea.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

RnR said:


> My dream home is traditional/modern mix by the sea.


What a slice of heaven that is!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2021)

RnR said:


> My dream home is traditional/modern mix by the sea.


Oh wow RnR, that's just beautiful, but a friend who lives this close to a beach said he got depressed and moved out, he said looking at the sea in the winter made sad, I must admit the sea on a stormy winder day isn't exactly calming.


----------



## RnR (Feb 25, 2021)

RnR said:


> My dream home is traditional/modern mix by the sea.


I have been lucky to live even closer to the sea than that photo ... it was a wonderful time. Now live in a bushland setting but really miss the calming sound of the waves each night and the never-ending changing scenes out the kitchen window, so dynamic. Yes, very wild during cyclonic winds but no more scary than bushfire scares where I am now. View from previous kitchen sink below.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Oh wow RnR, that's just beautiful, but a friend who lives this close to a beach said he got depressed and moved out, he said looking at the sea in the winter made sad, I must admit* the sea on a stormy winder day isn't exactly calming.*


I find it fascinating, myself. From a beach, that is. Farther out to sea, on open waters, I'm sure it's terrifying.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 25, 2021)

RnR said:


> I have been lucky to live even closer to the sea than that photo ... it was a wonderful time. Now live in a bushland setting but really miss the calming sound of the waves each night and the never-ending changing scenes out the kitchen window, so dynamic. Yes, very wild during cyclonic winds but no more scary than bushfire scares where I am now. View from previous kitchen sink below.


You are a lucky duck RnR


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I must admit the sea on a stormy winder day isn't exactly calming.


Tourists pay a fortune to go storm watching in Tofino, BC.  

In Oregon, I remember sitting & listening to the storm from our hotel deck.  

Both times were highly therapeutic. For someone living there it would be different.  A friend’s mother had a beautiful Vancouver Island seaside home.  She quickly wore tired of cleaning salt water off magnificent windows and sold the house.


----------

